# Schubert - String Quartet 15 in G-major (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Here's a YouTube performance from the Hugo Wolf Quartet






So after all of this, here's what I think. As I said, I discussed these elsewhere at length some years ago but these are my current thoughts so are likely to change. Just my views and they will no doubt be contentious for some so don't bite my head off if I've not rated your fave as highly as you (or don't rate them at all)! There's really not a huge difference between the recommendables and the very best (tiny margins of personal preference) and there's recordings in here that will please all Schubertians. How you respond to these recordings is purely down to you. Feel free to add your own comments.

Worthy

New Hungarian, Melos (70s), Coull, Cherubini, Amadeus (both), Vegh, Skalholt, Allegri, Taurus, Quatuor Voce, Sine Nomine, Miro, Verdi, Prazak

*Recommendable (excellent)*

*Brandis* - Excellent all-rounder
*Juilliard (1963)* - even though I still baulk at the very bright sound and some detachment there's no getting away from the sheer power of this performance and the superb playing.
*Belcea* - Although there are mannered moments you can't deny how good this is as a cohesive performance.
*Doric* - This would be higher but for some fussy tinkering with dynamics that makes it sound disjointed in places.
*Auryn* - beautiful and gloriously played. A great library disc.
*Guarneri* - There's a passion about this recording that I like a lot and they are given a rich recorded sound.
*Hungarian *(both) - The Hungarians can be very brisk (especially in the final movement) and rugged but these are still both excellent accounts.
*Melos (90s)* - much better than their lighter, more sensible, 70s performance. Good weight with only an occasional stiffness.
*Terpsycordes* - A very good HIP performance. This period performance may not be for everyone but the leaner textures work effectively, especially in the final two movements.
*Hugo Wolf* - Vibrant and engaging. May not be as tecnically proficient as others but they make up for it with their enthusiasm.
*Tetzlaff *- Another lovely recording that is only let down by being occasionally mannered.
*Chilingirian *- the Chilis keep everything moving so effortlessly. 
*New Zealand *- Really well played and sensible choices on dynamics and rhythms throughout. 
*Diogenes* - A fine well-rounded, account from a fine cycle (If you want a good cheap cycle get this one btw, you wont be disappointed). A grower, that in time may make it into the Special category.
*Juilliard (1980)* - I prefer this account to their earlier one (yeah sacrilege) mainly as I feel that they are more loving and yet darker in quieter moments. A performance of real heart but with the Juilliard's trademark edge and in far better sound than the 63 performance..
*Emerson* - Forget those that say the Emersons play everything in the same brusque way. They handle this one with great care and sensitivity (but they don't hang about).

*Special

Wihan* - Wow, this a great recording from the Wihans. Excellent sound, technical ability and lots of drive. Close to the top.
*Kodaly* - Another fine, warm account from an impressive cycle. The Kodalys never put a foot wrong and shape this one very skillfully.
*Aviv* - a highly individual approach to this quartet marks this one out. A performance filled with crackling tension.
*Taneyev* - vitality, panache and some lovely rugged moments make this one you should hear.
*Tokyo* - a classic with a great mix of vigour and sensitivity.
*Alban Berg* (live and studio) - I have a preference here for the later, more vital, live Alban Berg recording (which is superb) but, tbh, both are great recordings and if you want a perfect library choice then the studio recording might be the one for you. 
*Lindsays* - Not everyone enjoys the Lindsays approach (they are Rugged with a capital R) but I've always loved tougher style in this one. The only thing that keeps it out of the extra specials is a tamer final movement than expected, especially after the vigour of that stunning first movement.
*Oslo* - This was a hair width from the top. Such a unique soundscape and recording and that cello tone is just magical. Brilliantly realised, recorded and performed. A real sleeper. Try it.
*Prazak* - a late addition but a superb one. The playing of the Prazaks is simply gorgeous. They may not reach the emotional depths of the extra special recordings here but this performance is delightful in every way.

*Extra Special

Hagen* - Another classic account, the Hagens are just immense here. Superb ensemble and playing (check those tremeloes in the first movement) and this firm, commanding and gripping recording takes it's place rightly with the elite, for me.
*Italiano *- Although the Italianos are quite 'old fashioned' in their more romantic approach you just can't deny how bloody good this makes you feel on re-listening to it. Great sound for analogue and stunning quartet playing. Another favourite.
*Casals* - Oh boy do the Casals nail the dynamics here. Great sensitivity in slow / quieter sections and proper weight given when appropriate. This and the Artemis still make the most impression on me.
*New Orford* - this one came out of nowhere. The New Orfords are bold, don't vibrato it to death and although the quartet is quite closely miked this has a unique quality that I really enjoy. I adore their handling of the first and final movements, especially.
*Takacs* - This is one of those performances that grows and grows. As expected, the Takacs are technically flawless and this really shines in an outstanding, buoyant final movement, where the ensemble and cello-playing (in particular) is quite frankly sensational.
*Leipziger *- Everything about the Leipziger's ensemble is class. No difference in this version of D887. Phrasing is pointed and the music is just left to breathe. A touch dryly recorded but that's a minor niggle and it's not unpleasant in the ear in any way. Tremendous.

*Top Pick

Artemis* - Normally I would have tied that last group and this one off but this recording has everything that I want in it (some of you will feel different about it). It's rhythmically spot-on, tight, punchy, explosive, tender, delicate all in equal measure. It really plumbs the depths of emotion in this difficult quartet. I absloutely adore this performance and bought it after doing my first review on this quartet some years ago. If you want plenty of vibrato then don't look here but if you want a more dynamic, well-phrased, sparse on vibrato account then this is it.

*Modigliani* - I thought that the Artemis recording couidnt be equalled but this brand new recording from the French Modigliani quartet proved me wrong. All their late Schubert performances are excellent but this one is the pick of the set for me. Enough space for it to breathe but with the required weight and urgency, this gorgeously recorded account is every bit as good as the Artemis.


----------

